# k.. I think im ready for advice..upsetting situation



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

....for those who dont know I adopted a dobe. She has been in/out of the house, she has been places with me, I have done ALOT of obed training with her and have accomplished it no problem, she is my velcro dog right with China. I have a 7yr old son, that is constantly touching her, when he walks by he rubs her back and walks on everytime he passes her he touches some part of her body and the usual response is tail wagging and get up and follow for more attention which he eats up so Wednesday he stayed home from school sick, has been in the bed and he got up to come get me (sitting in the living room and sita is laying on the floor next to me) he walks past her touches her head (it was not a surprise she saw him coming) and she snapped and I heard teeth click I shoved him back quickly that landed him on the floor and grabbed her by the nape of the neck she hovered and I told her lets go, i put her in a pen outside and havent brought her back in, im scared to, I dont trust her now.. im so upset and p'd off about it. Ive been pondering but im afraid I dont have the skills to judge her behavior. My son comes first so rehoming has already been brought to my attention but im just confused.. why, wtf went wrong with her.. im so upset about it and I really dont like laying my problems out on a forum just because I dont take people bashing me too well so I ask that you give me honest answers but please be polite about it my brain feels like its going to explode thinking about it, but I cant ignore the problem...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My first thought is have you taking her to the vet and had her checked out. Have you looked in her ears are they red or inflamed? ANother thought that comes to mind is how long have you had her? What was her other living condition like. If you have not had long a couple of months or so she could be just now showing you her true colours. If she was abused before she could have had a flash back to whatever happened to her.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

dobermans brains grow faster than their skulls which results in their brains bleeding which causes them to snap. no really, i aint got a clue.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no I took her to a vet when I got her and she was Aok and idk ive had her for maybe a month maybe month 1/2 idk 

she wasnt abused she just had no training, she is fine now, ive had matt walk around the pen and shes wiggley and ready to play.. ugh this is sickning to me. 

Im always, always checking my dogs for ears, toes, ect, its a habit because china is the worst about getting stickies in between her toes so everyday I run my hands through them to check for anything its a habit and even when I touch her face and ears she doesnt do anything but wiggle.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

maybe she was protecting?????


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Do you know for a fact that she wasn't abused? I have had dogs here that sometimes an action reminds them of past experience adn it triggers a defence mode in them. 

I have to tell you tho I think it was wrong to just stick her outside. She doesn't understand why yo are doing that to her. If you are worried hae her on leash so you can correct her behavior. Have your son act normal around her just not pet her everytime he walks past. Start out slowly a month is not awhole lot of time for a dog to adjust.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

well would you rather me have her around my babies for an unexpected bite? NO.. my kids come first!

And I stated she has been in and out so she isnt confused...

And what he did was normal passing by and touching is what he did from day one so why the sudden reaction gets me..

Im not defending her actions but I dont think you read every detail


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't just half read what you wrote this is what you said


> i put her in a pen outside and havent brought her back in, im scared to, I dont trust her now.. im so upset and p'd off about it.


that is sticking he routside when in fact you had her inside too. I stated that I think she needs more time. No I don't want your child bit but maybe he doesn't need to touch her everytime he passes her....just a thought. You didn't want anyone bashing you yet you jump on my post defending yourself. i didn't imply you did anything wrong. I have worked with abused animals for 29yrs I have seen it all and done it all. If you don't want advice don't ask for it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think since you adopted her there is no way for you to really know what that dog has been through, and the temperament of this breed is different then the temperament of an APBT. They are considered a guardian breed, normally very territorial, and if you don't have a lot of experience with a Dobe, I would limit your son's interactions with her until you consult a trainer to evaluate her. Had it been one of you bulldogs, I think you know what you needed to do, but this is a completely different dog. I think a professional is your best bet.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


StaffyDaddy said:


> I think since you adopted her there is no way for you to really know what that dog has been through, and the temperament of this breed is different then the temperament of an APBT. They are considered a guardian breed, normally very territorial, and if you don't have a lot of experience with a Dobe, I would limit your son's interactions with her until you consult a trainer to evaluate her. Had it been one of you bulldogs, I think you know what you needed to do, but this is a completely different dog. I think a professional is your best bet.


Alrighty, everything that I would have said has been said in this thread between Mikado and Staffy. We're definitely not here to jump on you for this. We're here to help as much as we can.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Mikado

okay.. thats fine.. mods close this thread! IM not defending her im thinking of my KIDS, im sorry if you dont agree with that, my babies come first before a dog.. period. If my 6 yr old pit whom I had since a baby were to growl or snap at my kids it would be over, I dont think you are grabbing my desperation I LOVE this dog, I HATE that this happened. She has been outside before, and she stays outside (sometimes comeing in if its to cold or weather doesnt permit) during the day where she can burn energy and what not, she loves it and doesnt like being cooped in the house. and your right I havent brought her back in because of my kids, I have an 8mth old crawling on the floor and until I make a decision she ISNT coming back in.. I can see it now, dog rips childs face off due to lack of parenting.. not me! And since your so experienced you should know the damage or there of if something were to jump off, but instead you want me to put the dog first! Im not asking for a pat or sympathy I had a legitimate problem and I dont have family or friends to talk to about it my family is it, so im sorry if I used a forum to express my problems, I had a bad feeling about it when I posted just because people read what they wanna read and then judge.. Iam EXCELLENT to my dogs and I dont appreciated being pointed out that my dog is left outside and "confused" when in fact she loves it out there because of all the energy she has! Im sorry I posted this, I knew I shouldnt have... Mods do me the favor and lock or delete. I wont bother with it again.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> Alrighty, everything that I would have said has been said in this thread between Mikado and Staffy. We're definitely not here to jump on you for this. We're here to help as much as we can.


Definitely. We all understand eachother's love for our dogs but understand that our human families come first, but since this is a different breed, I would seek outside help. It's hard for someone to be able to tell what is happening unless they witness it in person or you happen to get it on tape. If that were the case, you could tape an incident, or any signs of that same aggression and consult one of the trainers on this board.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks staffy and thats part of the reason im confused I would def. know what to do in this sit. if it had been apbt but she has thrown me all off with this. She was perfectly fine when she came up until now, and even now after the incident no aggression.. idk.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I have watched her and when matt is outside (during the day) she is in a pen and he walks around her petting her through the chain link fence and she cant stand it not being able to play with him. Matt doesnt understand either he keeps telling me she isnt bad anymore and im crying as I type this like I posted I dont really have family so my family is it and that includes my dogs and I just dont know what I would do if my babies got hurt but in the same sequel sita breaks my heart because her and matt are close. both of my kids.. my guts are twisted and im having a really hard time.. Mikado im sorry for snapping I just want you to understand my feelings through this..


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

Chinadog, I really don't think that you should close this thread. You've brought up some valid points with your dog. My big question to you is, Even if the dog never touches your child or snaps at him again, will you ever fully trust her? If the answer is no then I would rehome her. Dogs sense the lack of trust. Your kids come first above all else. I understand that better than anyone.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

This may not be the case but sometimes the key to these sort of situations is training. Obedience goes a long way and builds a bond, as since your boy is young and your dog is part of your family, a lot of what she learns needs to be reinforced by him, so that he is not "another littermate" but her leader, just like you are. How old is your son?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Chinadog if it were me the dog would be out of the house until I found a Dobie rescue or someone who knows them to take her. That way I would know that the kid wont get bit until I found a place to take her. Good luck


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Your right I shouldnt close this thread its just upsetting and has me twisted..

Staffy he just turned 7. When she came here she knew NOTHING.. we have mastered sit, down, NO, leaveit, roll, all the way (which is laying her head and body completly on the ground) shake and were still working on stay she thinks she has other ideas tho crazy dog lol
She actually walks better on a leash when matt walks her then when I do. he is always helping me with the dogs and was right there with me through training and playing.

And to answer the question.. Idk if I will trust her again honestly prob. not for a very long time. But I want to know a legitimate excuse for her action.. Protection? Im really thinking about doing some hard core 2nd level obed. training.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Pretty dobe you got! Wether you rehome her or keep her and get her evaluated I agree with Gamer keep her outside. At least you have her in a more controlled environment.


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

You may never find out exactly why she did it. She could have just been having an off day and didn't want to be messed with. There could be many reasons.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well, from not really knowing much about dobies except from seeing some friends dogs. i would think that if she was laying beside you and saw your son coming up, distraut and sick, she probably was warning him that he shouldnt come near you. maybe the dog favors you over your son and thinks itself of a mediator of the two.

if your dog wanted to actually bite your son, im pretty sure it would have. it was probably a dominance/gaurdian moment where your dog, that just settled into its position in your house, felt like it was getting messed with.

it hopefully learned fromthe expirence, just like you


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yea  

Im praying that is a one time thing, I love that dang dog and her devotion is amazing I cant even pee without her sticking her nose in my ear! Thanks for all the input. She is in a fenced yard and I live on land so she has TONS of places to move around the only time she is put up is when Matt is outside. So the question is what to do now? there is a training club down the road and I know these dogs like to work would it be safer to train her in something such as sleeve work, doesnt obed. help with a dogs behavior? Would you trust a trained sch. dog then an untrained dog? im debating on what to do with her (training wise) ?!

Thanks staffy she is even more gorgeous in person


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

good pt intensive that also crossed my mind but that cant be accepted here  So if that really is the case over protecting me then she would have to be rehomed


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I think Dobie's are beautiful, but because of several bad experiences with them as a child I don't trust them. But thats just me, I'm sure their a some great ones. My uncle owned them and his were never good around us children. 
How fast movement can cause some to bite, and he never wanted his dogs placed in families with small children. But that could just be how he felt. Plus this was ages ago...
I know when I was little my cousin and I were playing and his male thought we were fighting I guess and came after me ... man did I pee myself !
Everyone gave great advice ...
Maybe you can find a Dobie evaluator, someone very familiar with the breed who can help you with her. Give you tips on how to create a better bond between her and your children, so she knows your children are to be protected.
We may know how to deal with apbt's but what works for them may not work with another breed. She is a beauty. Call some Dobie rescues maybe for people they can refer you to or ask them for information on the breed.
Good luck China, and fix your face no need to get yourself all in a knot woman! ~HUGS~


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Ronnie (HA I remembered!) lol 

Im going to see about the training club not far from me and ask them what its best to do with her as far as training. I personally dont trust her even though that butt wiggles everytime she sees Matt im going to have to wait and see. I have to be real with myself and face facts if I dont see anything improving and I will give her that chance and start all over again. Thanks to EVERYONE.. I feel better knowing I have at least a piece off my chest it sure was depressing me and I appreciate everyones input. Mikado I hope we can be friends and not let this thread get in the way.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Your welcome ! 
If you ever need to vent you can always pm me , or you know where to find me hahaha!
Also you may have to work on your distrust tho, you don't want her sensing that while your working with her or she's around Matt. Might cause some confusion. 
I'm looking into what guardian breed I'm getting so right now I'm reading, reading, reading.
Since they are all so different its scary lol ...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I know  im going to have to start all over) I dont know if I will be able to do that, I will have to see, im going to do training asap..

thanks for the offer! What breed are you looking into getting?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I had been interested in getting an American bull molossar my cousin has one but hasn't put any work in his he is gorgeous!
Butttt now I am interested in Presa's , Deb kind of sparked an interest, her dogs are beautiful. 
So I'm waiting on a book she recommended so I can read.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oo I love me some presas they are just downright godly!! Whichever you take I demand pictures!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No hard feeling on this end. 

I know how I would go about working with this dog but that is me and I have no fear of dogs or how they behave. I think it is great that you seeking outside help I hope all goes well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO place her if your worried, it is not worth the risk to your kids! Or you can have her evaluated by a professional trainer and work with them to see if it is a temperament issue or something else. I guess the other option would be to keep her separate form your children. My Dutch Shepherd will not be near my baby because she is not tolerant of children. I have things set up in a way that she will not have access to our baby so we can keep her but I would not risk them together.
We can sit here and speculate all day why your dog did what she did but it will not help you. Unless you can have someone see the dog in person only then can they make a determination on what to do.

I agree you putting the dog out of situation is the right thing to do. If she was being aggressive with your kid putting her on leash and correcting her would not make her safe around your kid. I also would never put my child in a dangerous situation like that.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I think since you adopted her there is no way for you to really know what that dog has been through, and the temperament of this breed is different then the temperament of an APBT. They are considered a guardian breed, normally very territorial, and if you don't have a lot of experience with a Dobe, I would limit your son's interactions with her until you consult a trainer to evaluate her. Had it been one of you bulldogs, I think you know what you needed to do, but this is a completely different dog. I think a professional is your best bet.


Dobies can be a handful and are for experienced people.
They are bred to be protective, bred with HA to a degree. That is one reason why they make good guard dogs.
I would get this dog evaluated.
If you bring her back in watch her closely.
Dobies are silent attackers most of the time, usually alls you will hear is teeth and then it can be to late. That is one reason why the military like them so much for the MP officers.
My mom and dad raised and trained personal protection dobies for years and we were never allowed by ourselves with them.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, Dobies are snappers from what i have learned and one people dogs. why she snapped is unknown but that is not a good thing. I'd be scared too! my honest opinion would be re-home. I wouldnt spend the money on a dog that tried to take out your sick son by just petting her head.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would not re-home this dog without having it evaluated.
Sure you can re-home it with people who do not have kids, but kids will more and likely come over with friends and family.
If you cannot deal with the dog or scared of the dog find a dobie rescue and see if they would be willing to take her in.
Not saying she is a bad dog, but she just might not be the right dog for you and your family.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't know much about Dobermans but I wouldn't let him in either. Kids do stuff accidentally that dogs take serious. Next time could be bad. That's one reason I like pit bulls. They don't take offence to much. Regular kids don't bother them.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

If a dog snaps at a Child I TS. I dont care why they did it short of the kid abusing the dog.
There is no room in my world for a dog that snaps unpredictably and then hovers over a non-aggressive child. PTS, you will help to keep some one's kid safe from an untrustworthy cull.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> If a dog snaps at a Child I TS. I dont care why they did it short of the kid abusing the dog.
> There is no room in my world for a dog that snaps unpredictably and then hovers over a non-aggressive child. PTS, you will help to keep some one's kid safe from an untrustworthy cull.


:goodpost:


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

After today iam rehoming her, she was put in the pen because Matt was playing outside and I was working on the doghouse and he had a toy airplane making the sounds and wasnt even near her pen he put the toy DOWN and came to me to see if he could hammer a nail and she freaked out biting the chain link. I still have not let her around him except through the pen and I have not had her out on a leash with him its been in and out routinely so ive decided its time to do something I dont and wont trust her and this breaks me because I HATE rehoming whats mine. I love that dang dog and its just reality. Iam to afraid she'll hurt him, I wouldnt be able to live with myself and she wouldnt even make it to the vet to be put down so in fairness to everyone regarding this im going to check into "rehoming." This just sucks hard. Thank you for everybodys response I really appreciate it, ill just be sticking with apbts.. there more predictable!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm, are you even sure you want to re-home her and not PTS? wha if someone buys the dog and has kids or a visitor and that dog attacked the person? can you truely live with that if it happens and when it does?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm.. sorry to hear you are going through this China.  I was going to suggest joining a dobe forum.. but just read the last post... I don't blame you. I think you did the right thing putting her outside.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I wouldn't pass this problem on to someone else. I would put her down. IMO if you have a dog that would harm anyone if it ever got loose then it does not need to live.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you find the right person or contact the group you got her from and tell them what is going on I think it is fine to place her. I know many dobes who are not good around children but are great pets for adults. As long as they understand that when they get her I see no problem in re homing her. Sorry it turned out this way but you are making the right choice.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Please contact a doberman rescue. they will elevaluate her and place her arccordingly.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I would also suggest contacting a dobe rescue. They know the breed the best. Not sure where you live or I'd suggest a few - I know quite a few folks who adore dobes as I adore my APBTs.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you find the right person or contact the group you got her from and tell them what is going on I think it is fine to place her. I know many dobes who are not good around children but are great pets for adults. As long as they understand that when they get her I see no problem in re homing her. Sorry it turned out this way but you are making the right choice.





MY MIKADO said:


> Please contact a doberman rescue. they will elevaluate her and place her arccordingly.





shadowwolf said:


> I would also suggest contacting a dobe rescue. They know the breed the best. Not sure where you live or I'd suggest a few - I know quite a few folks who adore dobes as I adore my APBTs.


China they are all right, please contact the people you received her from so they can help you. Or a Dobie specific rescue PTS isn't always the way for certain breeds as it is for apbt's. Just like you can't blame our pits for DA cause its trait. It is known and even debated that Dobie's have some small children issues not all but quite a bit. Its not like in our breed. That is why you will find some to say they should not be placed in small children homes. Older children or just adults. Now this one may just have an issue you don't know about. So see what the rescue says. Keep her away from your babies til u figure out what you want to do.
All I know is my uncle raised Dobie's and he never placed them in homes with small children, he never considered them family dogs. I wish he was alive now I'd be calling him ........


----------



## starlitparlit (Oct 14, 2005)

So sorry to hear that you're having to give her up. But IMO you're doing the right thing by not keeping her in your home.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow I can't believe peoples responces to your post! I wish you the best and think that you need to keep doing what your doing and keep that dog away from your kids!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank u for keeping up w this thread at the moment my puter is broken so im doing this from my phone....fun. We are def. Going to rehome her i dont want to put her down for this because too many dobes can be like this not liking kids but when i do rehome her there will be a written contract stating they know there adopting her under these circumstances and she will not be adopted out to a family w kids. There is only one rescue here and i dont kno if she still recues i will have to go to another puter n google her info. Sita may be better in a working home who knows i have alot of kinks to wk out. Im sorry for brief update i didnt want to leave folks hanging.


----------

